# Problems with Swift recall, I need the MH back tomorrow!!



## tich613 (Mar 2, 2009)

I recently purchased my Swift Sundance 630L and was then called two weeks later by Johns Cross to let me know there had been a recall on the motorhome as water was holding on the chasis somewhere. 
I arranged a suitable time for the motorhome to go back up to Swift as I was told it would be away for ten days. The motorhome was picked up on Easter Monday.
I was meant to go away last weekend but was told I would not be getting it back for then so cancelled my weekend away and managed to change it to this weekend for a long weekend. We are due to go away tomorrow evening and I am now getting worried that it won't be back again !
My wife works for Debenhams so has to work most weekends, this makes anytime we can get in the motorhome valuable to us. I have been told I can go to Hull to pick up the motorhome but I am down in Hastings East Sussex so that is not really an option!
If anyone has any ideas to make sure I get it back by tomorrow I will be grateful. Hopefully I am worrying for no reason.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Tich,

I am not a Swift owner, but I do know that they, ie, "the company" monitor any posts on the Swift forum. Have a go at posting in there, as well as making the usual noises via telephone and/or email.

Can Peter at JCMH apply any influence on you behalf?

Jock.


----------



## tich613 (Mar 2, 2009)

Good idea Jock I will put a link on the Swift section now


----------



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

You have my sympathy I live in E sussex ,just up the road from Johns cross .My sundance also had the " rotten floor syndrome " if this is what you are referring to. Interesting that you say your sundance was recalled, was this by Swift ? Good news if they have done so at last ,about time.
I travelled to Hull to collect mine as they could not promise a delivery date,they did pay all my expenses but that does not cover the inconvenience and time.We had to return from France early which added several hundred pounds to our costs which we could not re claim but at least they replaced my shower tray which had 7 stress cracks in it and the shelfs under the bathroom basin which were rot due to a lack of sealent between the mirror and basin.
The trip up is not to bad took us about 7 hours to get there by train and then a 6 hour trip back which we had to do it one hit as Swift insisted we removed all the soft furnishing prior to them collecting it ,so a stop over was not an option.
Hope you get yours back soon


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi tich613 

I have moved your thread into the Swift forum :wink: 

Mike


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

tich613,

If you can PM me or email me some of your details and chassis number I can look into this for you,

Thanks
Andy
[email protected]


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

SwiftGroup said:


> tich613,
> 
> If you can PM me or email me some of your details and chassis number I can look into this for you,
> 
> ...


There you go Tich.

I might not be a lover of Swift MH's, but I do think that their customer service (nowadays) leaves others way back in the changing rooms. :lol:

Good luck with the repatriation of your MH.

Jock.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

JockandRita said:


> Hi Tich,
> I am not a Swift owner, but I do know that they, ie, "the company" monitor any posts on the Swift forum. Have a go at posting in there, as well as making the usual noises via telephone and/or email.
> Can Peter at JCMH apply any influence on you behalf?
> Jock.


Hi,

The Sundance is on its way to us by transporter today, all sorted.

Peter


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Impressive. A floor sorted in a few days. I cannot get a headrest done in two years with Burstner.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Pusser said:


> Impressive. A floor sorted in a few days. I cannot get a headrest done in two years with Burstner.


Try fitting the head rest to the floor :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Hi,
> 
> The Sundance is on its way to us by transporter today, all sorted.
> 
> Peter


Ya can't beat that now can ya. Im well impressed.


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

thats brill i do like to read stuff like this .
if i buy again iwill be going to johns cross


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

firewood said:


> thats brill i do like to read stuff like this .
> if i buy again iwill be going to johns cross


*Thanks for that but please bear in mind that Swift have honoured their committment to customer service without question as they always do.*

That is why we are Swift and AutoCruise distributors and have been for many years.

Peter


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> firewood said:
> 
> 
> > thats brill i do like to read stuff like this .
> ...


True but you are a blxxdy good dealer! Peter.


----------



## tich613 (Mar 2, 2009)

All I can say is thankyou very much to *Swift* and *Johns Cross Motorhomes* fantastic service from both.

Johns Cross have helped me a few times now and they always welcome you even if it is just for a gossip.

Thanks again!!!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Hi,
> The Sundance is on its way to us by transporter today, all sorted.
> 
> Peter


Good on you Peter. :wink:

Jock.


----------

